# Anybody else do jigsaws?



## CarolfromTX (Jul 19, 2020)

Dave and I started doing jigsaw puzzles long before the Covid, but after we retired. Because . . . August in Texas. We didn't want to get out in the heat, and now we can't get out much, heat or no heat, so I have spent a small fortune on jigsaws. The good news is that we have friends who are also puzzlers, so we exchange puzzles. And what the heck else do I have to spend money on? New clothes? Not if I'm stuck at home.  Vacations? Um, nope. I do buy books for my kindle, usually the cheap kind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2020)

I haven't done them in years.

When I was a kid my grandmother always had one going in the wintertime on a folding a card table.  

Every time someone walked by they would place a few pieces and before you knew it the puzzle was complete.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm the same as @Aunt Bea , used to do them years ago..  but eventually I really had nowhere to do them, unless I did them on a board which I would have to push under the sofa.. but I did used to like doing them. 

Did you know the Queen is a great jigsaw fan,?..  By all accounts she always has a 5000 piece Jigsaw on the huge hall table, and just like Bea's Granny, anyone who visits is invited to add a piece ..


----------



## Devi (Jul 19, 2020)

I use an old computer program called Jixxa. It allows you to make puzzles out of any digital image, cut/recut the puzzle, and other things. Lots of fun. 

Edited to add: Jixxa is not an "online" puzzle program. It can be run on your computer even if you're not online.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

I used to do jigsaw puzzles with my mom all the time. Mom had one on the go more often than not over the winter months. She'd play around for hours at a time, with some puzzles taking her weeks upon weeks to complete (the really complicated and large ones).

When I lost my mom, I lost my will to carry-on doing jigsaw puzzles, and to this day whenever I pass the toy isle with boxes of jigsaw puzzles, I feel sad.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2020)

The only time I spent much time doing jigsaws was when my niece was getting treatments for cancer.  The waiting areas for chemotherapy and radiation and also the oncologists offices had big tables with huge jigsaw puzzles on them for people waiting for patients getting treatments.  It was a great idea and the "waiters," including me, would gather around and work on a puzzle together and then when they left others would take up where others had left off.  As each puzzle was completed -- sometimes it took days -- the clinics would put new ones out.  

I'm not very good at it, but it was a good way to pass the time doing something but worrying or staring into space or reading magazines from 1955.  I think it was very thoughtful of the clinics to put the puzzles out for people to have something to do while waiting for long periods.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

I enjoy puzzles that I find fun.  If they get too difficult I get more frustration than enjoyment.  We did a few at the start of Covid and I enjoyed them.  I like the ones with cartoon like settings or ones with a lot of old things such as toy packaging.  That way there's enough to figure out where things go.

One place we like to do puzzles is on a cruise during the sea days.  We've started to bring our own puzzles when we cruise and we leave them in the library or game room when we're done so that someone else can do them.


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2020)

I do them on my laptop.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

I used to but...I no longer have a kitchen table. So I do online jigsaws.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

My wife has a closet full!! She does a redo on many of them..

This one of elvis is glued and it took her about 5 Months!!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 15, 2020)

Took this on my phone but affected by the light, so I tried to edit. I worked on this puzzle years ago, glued it and framed it. The worst part were the green bits.  Sorry it's not clearer.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 15, 2020)

jigzone.com


----------



## gamboolgal (Aug 15, 2020)

I do them on jigidi.  When we would do them for real, we would frame some.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 9, 2020)

www.puzzleday.net

www.zazzle.com/solid-color-puzzles

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigsaw_puzzle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induction_puzzles

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_impossible_puzzles


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.puzzleday.net
> 
> www.zazzle.com/solid-color-puzzles
> 
> ...


Love your video content, Fast!

You find all the good stuff!

Fun and interesting!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm a jigsaw gal too, have been all my life.
Always had one on the go, at family gatherings, for hours......we all loved doing them......must be in the blood.
My mom was the master, never a puzzle made, that she couldn't put together......about three days for 1000 or 1500 pieces.
Had quite a collection of them.
After mom had died, because i had found some great sites, online puzzles........so i donated the big inventory of puzzles to several foundations
of challenged adults.
They just loved them.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

I have quite a few, including three unusual ones. I'm hanging on to them because they may become collectors items.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

Not myself but my mom used to do puzzles  all the time. She’d do them in her sun room on an old yellow antique table. It helped her cognitive ability. Like others here, everytime I see puzzles now I think of her.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 10, 2020)

wife and i do several in the winter...she will do 999 pieces and i do one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> wife and i do several in the winter...she will do 999 pieces and i do one.


My wife is doing them more and more due to the virus shut-down...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2020)

More puzzle stuff.

www.worldjigsawpuzzle.org

www.puzzlewarehouse.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_World_Jigsaw_Puzzle_Championship






















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puzzle_(2018_film)


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

gamboolgal said:


> I do them on jigidi.  When we would do them for real, we would frame some.


I tried those. They're nice.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2020)

www.wickerkittens.com


----------



## MickaC (Nov 28, 2020)

I've gotten back to my loved jigsaw puzzle hobby.
It's been quite a while since i've done an
And what do you think are my favorites.........that's a no brainer.........DOGS and BIRDS.
I find it very calming, keeps my brain in check........what's left of it.
Time just disappears when i'm doing them.
I only do online ones now........there's so many amazing ones to do.
Have never been stumped by any till now.......don't know what it is about this particular one.......i am STUCK.
I've left it.......will continue it another time.
HAPPY PUZZLING.
What kinds do you like to do.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 28, 2020)

gamboolgal said:


> I do them on jigidi.  When we would do them for real, we would frame some.


Yes, I love jigidi too!  I love doing them, and I have made lots of graphics in Gimp and posted them as puzzles.  Great fun!

And when the power has been out for a couple of days we do the old fashioned kind too.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 28, 2020)

Jigidi is my favorite on my desktop Mac.
On my ipad i love Titan.
I always surf around to see what's new.
Have many installed.......these two are my favorites.
How many piece puzzles does any of you do.


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2020)

I think they are fun but with these two cats of mine, no way. However, when I move I will have a sewing room the cats can't go in. Would be a good place to work on a puzzle also. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 9, 2021)

Loving the jigsaw puzzle world.
Since i've just learned how to create/pick my own photo choices for puzzles.......am HAPPY, HAPPY.
The sites i've been using have been good, and of course, you select their choices.
Wish i would have learned this years ago......oh well.....i can do it now.

Am i a jigsaw puzzle addict.......YES i am.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 9, 2021)

My husband loves them...me now t so much. I have no patience and he has tons, so that is probably the reason.  He buys them at goodwill for little to nothing, puts them toether, then takes them aprt and redonates back to goodwill.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 9, 2021)

I like to do jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle.  The app I use is Jigsaw World.  It does have a feature to make little puzzles out of a person's photos, but when I tried that I learned that my photos don't have enough different and pretty colors.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 9, 2021)

Absolutely love JIgsaw Puzzles and have as long as I can remember (yes I can remember doing them when I was a child)
I must check out Jigidi, Titan and Jigsaw World
Thanks everyone for the tips


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I haven't done them in years.
> 
> When I was a kid my grandmother always had one going in the wintertime on a folding a card table.
> 
> Every time someone walked by they would place a few pieces and before you knew it the puzzle was complete.



I'm in a rehab hospital recovering from an operation.  There is a guest lounge here and tables with jigsaw puzzles. Huge ones.  For the life of me, I sit down and try them and I can't even get one piece to fit.   Just not my bag.


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 24, 2021)

I used to do them long ago. I started playing on my tablet when we travel. My husband does not like jigsaw puzzles haha


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

Pixelfun said:


> I used to do them long ago. I started playing on my tablet when we travel. My husband does not like jigsaw puzzles haha



What part of New York?


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi I am in Queens


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> What part of New York?


Hi I am in Queens


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

Pixelfun said:


> Hi I am in Queens



 Ah yes I loved Queens. It's the one county or boro that has more parks then all the other counties or boros combined. I used to live in Jamaica Estates around The Clearview and Hillside. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 24, 2021)

My husband and I have been doing jigsaw puzzles the last few months. We have a table in our sunroom that we use for them. We have not tried the computer ones yet.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 24, 2021)

We did one this afternoon and had a lot of fun.  A 550 piece cartoon puzzle that was relatively easy which is the way we like it.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 25, 2021)

We started a new one yesterday. We don't do really hard ones. There are some that were way too hard that we had to give up on.


----------

